# ATI Catalyst 8.12 Beta Released, ATI Stream Now Available



## malware (Dec 4, 2008)

It's already December, time for a new ATI Catalyst 8.12 driver. It's still a little bit early for the final driver release though, but a Beta version is already available, and now we know some inside information of what this driver will bring very soon. Here's a little sneak preview, with Catalyst 8.12 ATI will land its Stream support for Radeon video cards. The CAL (Compute Abstraction Layer) is now included in the Catalyst driver package. CAL is the enabling component for ATI Stream. Catalyst 8.12 is also said to bring Stream technology to ATI Avivo Video Converter, for enhanced video transcoding. For good or for bad, only ATI Radeon HD 4800 and Radeon HD 4600 series support this tool. At last, Catalyst 8.12 comes with many game performance improvements (read more below). Here's the link to the Catalyst 8.12 Beta version, the final release is coming soon. We'll inform you when it is available.


*ATI Stream support*:
With the release of ATI Catalyst 8.12 users can unlock the potential of accelerated applications enabling ATI Stream technology for millions of ATI Radeon graphics processors worldwide 
ATI Stream harnesses the tremendous processing power of the graphics processing unit (GPU) for high-performance, data-intensive computations over a wide range of scientific, business and consumer applications. 
ATI Stream enables the hundreds of parallel cores inside AMD graphics processors to accelerate general purpose applications. These capabilities will allow ATI Stream-enabled programs, for a variety of different tasks and from a growing number of software vendors, to operate with optimized performance or with new functionality. 
The CAL (Compute Abstraction Layer) is now include in the Catalyst driver package. CAL is the enabling component for ATI Stream 


*ATI Stream application: ATI Avivo Video Converter*:
Using ATI Stream technology, owners of ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series and ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series of graphics cards can take advantage of this video conversion tool (found in Catalyst Control Center Basic View) to achieve incredible performance levels in video transcoding. 
ATI Catalyst Control Center - Noise reduction for progressive video content:

This release of Catalyst introduces a new advanced video quality control: Noise Reduction for progressive video content, which removes ghosting artifacts while preserving details of the original video. The slider control can be found in the All Settings page of the Avivo Video tab found in the Catalyst Control Center. 

*Performance improvements*:
Catalyst 8.12 Preliminary Performance Notes
Crysis + 2-7% 
Crysis Warhead + 2-3% 
Devil May Cry 4 + 1-6% 
Far Cry 2 
+ noAA scores are fixed for Crossfire configs; this is worth +20% on slower cards, and as much as 70% on faster ones 
+ 5-10% gains when AA is enabled 
FEAR + 2-6% 
Left 4 Dead + 2-4% 
Lost Planet Colonies + 3-10%, mostly in Area 2 
Prey + 2-5% 
STALKER Clear Sky + 5-10%, primarily on Crossfire configurations

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## HTC (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's another topic on this.

You do have more information then i did, when i posted: thanks for that.

As i said in the topic i linked above, with my 4670, after un-installing 8.10, it doesn't detect any drivers to install 

Incompatibility with my card? Maybe, dunno.

EDIT

I downloaded 8.56.5RC2_072201E_Vista_Asus. Meanwhile, a RC3 version was posted which i'm downloading now.

It's for XP and Vista 32/64, btw.


----------



## bubje (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ati cat 8.12  beta*

Here some more links for ATI 8.12 BETA

ATI Catalyst 8.12 beta (8.561 RC3) XP 32/64-bit
http://www.mediafire.com/?dojmwyjn4nt

ATI Catalyst 8.12 beta (8.561 RC3) VISTA 32/64-bit
http://www.mediafire.com/?h1ytmgy40w3


----------



## HTC (Dec 4, 2008)

bubje said:


> Here some more links for ATI 8.12 BETA
> 
> ATI Catalyst 8.12 beta (8.561 RC3) XP 32/64-bit
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dojmwyjn4nt
> ...



Thanks dude!

RC3 works with my 4670. Can't tell you about good or bad when compared to previous version since i didn't have it installed (had 8.10 instead) nor do i have any of the games mentioned in the OP.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 4, 2008)

Downloading now...  looking forward to the improvements.


----------



## D3mon_Hunt3r (Dec 4, 2008)

Some GTA IV improvements preferably.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2008)

D3mon_Hunt3r said:


> Some GTA IV improvements preferably.



Screw that where is my Fallout 3 and CoD 5 improvements. I mean we get a  2-5% increase for Prey? That shit is 4 years old already. I sure hope the final release has more than this. Anyway thanks for the update malware. 

Also can someone take the time and explain in laymen's terms what exactly this CAL will do? It doesn't sound like its game related.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 4, 2008)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Screw that where is my Fallout 3 and CoD 5 improvements. I mean we get a  2-5% increase for Prey? That shit is 4 years old already. I sure hope the final release has more than this. Anyway thanks for the update malware.
> 
> Also can someone take the time and explain in laymen's terms what exactly this CAL will do? It doesn't sound like its game related.



CAL is part of ATI Stream its mainly like CUDA for ATI, it should allow ATI cards to stomp Nvidia cards in F@H if we are lucky 

Are these drivers having the same stupid issues that stopped a lot of people didn't install the 8.11s for?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> CAL is part of ATI Stream its mainly like CUDA for ATI, it should allow ATI cards to stomp Nvidia cards in F@H if we are lucky


 So nothing for gaming?


----------



## ASharp (Dec 4, 2008)

niko084 said:


> CAL is part of ATI Stream its mainly like CUDA for ATI, it should allow ATI cards to stomp Nvidia cards in F@H if we are lucky



 F@H for ATI cards has already been using CAL for folding. The reason ATI cards suck is because of the inefficient folding core compared to NVIDIA.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice, looks like there is some extra juice for my HD 3870 that will be in for the holidays...I don't really care anyhow if this applies with HD 4000 cause I will get a 2fps increase!!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone notice any improvments? I installed it but haven't been able to test it yet. I guess I'll test it with Left 4 Dead first and report resulst.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 4, 2008)

ASharp said:


> F@H for ATI cards has already been using CAL for folding. The reason ATI cards suck is because of the inefficient folding core compared to NVIDIA.



Aw, I was under the idea that it wasn't...  Oh well, either way its basically the same as Cuda.


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 4, 2008)

You will need to forgive me for the caps, but the important question is DID IT FIX THE 4850 CROSSFIRE BLUE SCREENS!?!?!?!?

Will have to test after work.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish ATI would fix the problem I have always had with Vista coming out of sleep and not initializing the display. It only happens with Crossfire enabled so It must be a driver issue. 

It did it with my 3870x2, 4850 Crossfire and 4870 Crossfire. It is really annoying to have to hard reset the computer every time I try to bring it out of sleep. It defeats the purpose of having the sleep option to begin with. 

Hopefully this driver helps but I have my doubts :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Dec 4, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> You will need to forgive me for the caps, but the important question is DID IT FIX THE 4850 CROSSFIRE BLUE SCREENS!?!?!?!?
> 
> Will have to test after work.



I honestly have never heard of that problem, barring any specific system issues.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 4, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Anyone notice any improvments? I installed it but haven't been able to test it yet. I guess I'll test it with Left 4 Dead first and report resulst.



I hope the 2-4% in L4D is an increase in minimum FPS not maximum. Sure 190 fps is great when nothing is on the screen but it's useless when I hit mid 40s in a battle.


----------



## toastem2004 (Dec 4, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I wish ATI would fix the problem I have always had with Vista coming out of sleep and not initializing the display. It only happens with Crossfire enabled so It must be a driver issue.
> 
> It did it with my 3870x2, 4850 Crossfire and 4870 Crossfire. It is really annoying to have to hard reset the computer every time I try to bring it out of sleep. It defeats the purpose of having the sleep option to begin with.
> 
> Hopefully this driver helps but I have my doubts :shadedshu



I too have been having that problem, however, i only have a single 3870. Perhaps its and issue with the 3000 and 4000 series, as i have recently sold my 3870, and in its place have been running a 2600 Pro, and surprisingly, sleep mode has functioned as it should.

back on topic, hopefully the video conversion and "stream" stuff will find its way to the 2000 and 3000 series.  would sure make my 2600 pro a lot more useful in my HTPC.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2008)

This website should be a good one to look into if you kind of want to know how this is working.

http://www.gpgpu.org/


----------



## newconroer (Dec 4, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I hope the 2-4% in L4D is an increase in minimum FPS not maximum. Sure 190 fps is great when nothing is on the screen but it's useless when I hit mid 40s in a battle.



Who knows how they gauge performance increases. 

But if they're touting an increase in a game like Left 4 Dead, it does make you wonder, as how on Earth could that game run slow anyways?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 4, 2008)

newconroer said:


> Who knows how they gauge performance increases.
> 
> But if they're touting an increase in a game like Left 4 Dead, it does make you wonder, as how on Earth could that game run slow anyways?



The game runs fine the only place they would need work there... or in a few other games is the minimum fps with crossfire enabled.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Dec 4, 2008)

Can someone post how many openGL extensions have ati added , last i remember was 115.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd rather wait 6 days to get the real deal.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 4, 2008)

one of the moderators said in a different thread that it supports the new fetures of HD 2000 series and up? 
here's the link..
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76167


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

so has anyone checked their GPU-Z to see if this enabled sideband?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> so has anyone checked their GPU-Z to see if this enabled sideband?


im d/l'n at the moment and will let ya know asap solaris if theres anything up with the 3870z


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

np Solaris, i ran into a tiny snag...
Can someone tell me how and what to click on..... the beta driver is zipped and i use WinRAR to unzip... how do i run the install?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> np Solaris, i ran into a tiny snag...
> Can someone tell me how and what to click on..... the beta driver is zipped and i use WinRAR to unzip... how do i run the install?



what kind of files do you get?


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> np Solaris, i ran into a tiny snag...
> Can someone tell me how and what to click on..... the beta driver is zipped and i use WinRAR to unzip... how do i run the install?



Check if it has "RC2" in the name: if it does, you have the wrong version.

You need one that has "RC3" in the name.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> what kind of files do you get?


here look.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> here look.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081204/a1.jpg



I may be wrong but i believe you have the wrong version. Does it have "rc3" in it's name?

EDIT

The file name should be "vista32-64_8-561rc3-081201a-072643E_CAT-8-12.exe"


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> I may be wrong but i believe you have the wrong version. Does it have "rc3" in it's name?


No it says RC2in it.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> No it says RC2in it.



You made the same mistake i did, when i 1st downloaded.

Check this post and download from there.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> You made the same mistake i did, when i 1st downloaded.
> 
> Check this post and download from there.


All ready ahead of ya man... thanks for the help..
how you liking the beta?


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> All ready ahead of ya man... thanks for the help..
> how you liking the beta?



Since i don't have any of the games listed in the OP, nor do i have 3DMark and Vantage installed ... can't really say: sorry 

I don't notice any differences in ... Diablo II ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Since i don't have any of the games listed in the OP, nor do i have 3DMark and Vantage installed ... can't really say: sorry
> 
> I don't notice any differences in ... Diablo II ...


No worries... i have mark06 and will see what it does now.... the RC3 worked flawless and it was the best driver by far to load....


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 5, 2008)

toastem2004 said:


> I too have been having that problem, however, i only have a single 3870. Perhaps its and issue with the 3000 and 4000 series, as i have recently sold my 3870, and in its place have been running a 2600 Pro, and surprisingly, sleep mode has functioned as it should.
> 
> back on topic, hopefully the video conversion and "stream" stuff will find its way to the 2000 and 3000 series.  would sure make my 2600 pro a lot more useful in my HTPC.



Not just an ATI issue, I have an older gaming rig running SLI and it does the same thing comming out of sleep... Must be a DRM thing, def driver related.... Yea Vista!! Common Windows 7...


----------



## douglatins (Dec 5, 2008)

Will wait for final, last time beta was a headache


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 5, 2008)

@ Erocker
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=262&threadid=103028
Seems to be mostly just Vista, 4850s in crossfire, and sometimes intel chipsets.

Not effecting 4870s for some reason.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 5, 2008)

8.5 ccc is great... 8.7 ok.... and 8.10ccc is working the best for me.... gee ATI gimme what works for me lol..


----------



## captainskyhawk (Dec 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> so has anyone checked their GPU-Z to see if this enabled sideband?



they're waiting on the GTX 295


----------



## ilpalmare (Dec 5, 2008)

My configuration with 2x 4870 in crossfire not function.... 1 card is correctly installed... the second was disabled by windows vista because is incompatible  

Whyyyyyy


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I wonder if this Driver will Support AGP parts out of the box or are we going to have to wait for the Hotfix Driver?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the news, got the drivers up and running... may I say hell yeah? Everything is running like pie! Running crysis wars and far cry 2 so much better, no benchmarks from me though. Sigh now if only I got my other 4850 back from RMA >=[


----------



## wiak (Dec 5, 2008)

niko084 said:


> CAL is part of ATI Stream its mainly like CUDA for ATI, it should allow ATI cards to stomp Nvidia cards in F@H if we are lucky
> 
> Are these drivers having the same stupid issues that stopped a lot of people didn't install the 8.11s for?


worked fine when i installed RC3 over 8.11 on 4870 / Vista SP1 64-bit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 5, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wonder if this Driver will Support AGP parts out of the box or are we going to have to wait for the Hotfix Driver?



Usually the release candidates _do_ support AGP, the 8.11 betas did, so I'm going to presume these do as well. I'll be installing them tonight after work. If you haven't tried them out before me I'll tell you what I think.



*UPDATE:* Maximum disappointment! It wouldn't install  I've now gone back to the 8.11 RC2 as this was the set I managed to get 9606 with - hopefully I'll be able to break that score.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I may wait for Final Release Drivers and Probably a Format to get this machine fresh, I was thinking about getting a copy of Vista and puting it to a diff HD and run XP and Vista Parallel and see how Vista does, but it seems NF2 Dont have New Drivers, along with the SATA Controller.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 5, 2008)

I like these, things seem a bit smoother, may have to do with my fresh install last night but I keep my systems really clean.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 5, 2008)

Are these new drivers expected to fix any crossfire issues?


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 6, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2008)

IDK about yall but i suggest you ask Intel on Drivers for their Motherboards beyond just the graphics driver.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Usually the release candidates _do_ support AGP, the 8.11 betas did, so I'm going to presume these do as well. I'll be installing them tonight after work. If you haven't tried them out before me I'll tell you what I think.
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE:* Maximum disappointment! It wouldn't install  I've now gone back to the 8.11 RC2 as this was the set I managed to get 9606 with - hopefully I'll be able to break that score.


maximum disapointment for me also.... about 200 points lower in pc mark06 using this driver.... back to trusty 8.10 for me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2008)

surprised anyone gives a damn about a Benchmark like 3DMark.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Isn't pcmark06 a separate benchmark from 3dmark06?


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 6, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> surprised anyone gives a damn about a Benchmark like 3DMark.


Hmm...well for me 3Dmark06 has been a great program.... i use it for a base line for all of my gpu tests...
i have records from day one dating back to my 6400 amd cpu and single ati 3870...


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think what he means though is that it is such a cpu benchmark.. more then a gpu benchmark. And he is right :/

Still, I like the program


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually 3DM06 isnt much CPU Definitive, because newtekies Mid Range Machine with the x800/850 vs my machine with a 1950 Pro i beat his, because the app is more Graphics Dependent, but ive always noticed 3D M06 being 1 sided and it seems it has been that way since the original program, thats my reasoning why should anyone care for it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2008)

The Beta 8.12 that I have are working very well. Crossfire performance in Left 4 Dead is much better now and the minimum fps actually respectable. 
I ran some tests in a lazy haphazard manor.. anyway you can see my results. I used various filtering and in game settings. H and VH textures are for High and Very High.

If anyone want a specific test done just ask. I have most of the recent popular games installed already. 

Crossfire 4850 FTW!!



> *   Catalyst 8.11*
> 
> left4dead Single HD 4850 VH textures 4xAA, 4xAF  --> No Mercy
> Frames: 23532 - Time: 238919ms - Avg: 98.494 - Min: 50 - Max: 256
> ...


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Is anybody else having massive issues with Vantage and these drivers. I started the run and all I got was a ton of texture corruption. Everything else sees some decent gains though except Crysis which actually dropped a few FPS.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Is anybody else having massive issues with Vantage and these drivers. I started the run and all I got was a ton of texture corruption. Everything else sees some decent gains though except Crysis which actually dropped a few FPS.



I'll run it now (Vantage)

edit: just ran it and it was corruption city. Ran at stock clocks also... good thing I dont actually use Vantage.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I am glad that it is not just me. Maybe ATi will fix this by the release date.

At least game performance is good. 

They did not mention it but WIC got a pretty good boost. 

Here are my scores taken from the in game benchmark. 

*8.11
*
Highest Settings, DX10, 16xAF, 1360x768
Built in Benchmark

0xAA
Ave- 45
Max- 103
Min- 24

2xAA
Ave- 44
Max- 101
Min- 23

4xAA
Ave- 44
Max- 101
Min- 23

*8.12 RC3
*
Highest Settings, DX10, 16xAF, 1360x768
Built in Benchmark

0xAA
Ave- 47
Max- 109
Min- 24

2xAA
Ave- 45
Max- 104
Min- 19

4xAA
Ave- 48
Max- 111
Min- 24

All except the Min FPS in the 2xAA score are the same or higher so that is a win for me.  

It is interesting to see the 4xAA score slightly higher than the 0xAA score. Could have something to do with my fairly low resolution on my 37" 720p tv


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some FC2 numbers with these drivers. 

*Cat 8.11*
Ultra high, DX10, 16xAF, 1360x768
Ranch Small Overall average
0xAA
Ave- 60.41
Max- 92.32
Min- 40.92

2xAA
Ave- 62.20
Max- 95.39
Min- 41.01

4xAA
Ave- 63.93
Max- 99.23
Min- 41.04

8xAA
Ave- 61.17
Max- 93.14
Min- 40.35


*Cat 8.12 RC3*
Ultra high, DX10, 16xAF, 1360x768
Ranch Small Overall average
0xAA
Ave- 65.75
Max- 103.48
Min- 43.68

2xAA
Ave- 65.28
Max- 100.07
Min- 43.02

4xAA
Ave- 65.25
Max- 103.29
Min- 43.12

8xAA
Ave- 65.05
Max- 100.95
Min- 42.92

Pretty decent gains if you ask me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah looks good. I had the feeling ATI/AMD would release a performance driver soon. My scores for FC2 2xAA are almost identical to yours but @ 1680x1050..


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet? I am just surprised to see how there is almost no effect on FPS when applying AA. In some scenarios the FPS is actually higher with AA on then without it. That makes no sense to me but I am certainly not complaining. 

For me it is most likely my resolution bottlenecking my results.

You have a huge overclock on your CPU and I remember reading somewhere that this game really benefits from fast CPUs.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah my OC helps but I though this game more more multi-threaded than clock sensitive. It is official now though.... the RV770 is almost invincible to AA 

FC2
DX10 Ultra High 4xAA 1360x769 
Overall Averages. 
    * Average Framerate: 63.02
    * Max. Framerate: 93.84
    * Min. Framerate: 45.78


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I absolutely love the way these cards do AA. My old 3870x2 would get completely slaughtered when I turned AA on in most games.

What do you have your 4850s clocked at? I remember the ones that I had briefly were not too far behind what I am using now,


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2008)

My 4850s are stock right now...long story short, one day I can run them @ 700/1200 and then for some reason I'll have to leave stock for a week or so..

I know what you mean about the 3870. I had a single 3870 and I was completely disgusted with it's filtering ability.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, triptex. I have a problem clocking mine too. I tested both sepretaly and one can do 800/993 and the other was able to do 700/993. I put them in crossfire and put both at 700/993... and they are now unstable....

I think I'm going to test them seperatlly again and then flash both there bios's, right now I have my older one back at it's stock bios and the newer one is also. I'm putting off pencil modding because I want to savor my setup now and don't wanna work on them for the moment


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

Far Cry 2
+ noAA scores are fixed for Crossfire configs; this is worth +20% on slower cards, and as much as 70% on faster ones
+ 5-10% gains when AA is enabled 
seems this driver come to fix far cry2


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2008)

So Criminal have you tried the new drivers cause im itchin for a upgrade from 7 months of running 8.5 drivers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 7, 2008)

here is i would be more news of the 8.12 Drivers

http://www.ngohq.com/news/15062-ati-catalyst-8-12-rc3.html


----------



## James1991 (Dec 7, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> Are these new drivers expected to fix any crossfire issues?



with 8.11 it didn't even get to the desktop and it bluescreened. with these beta's the desktop shows until catalyst loads then it bluescreens. 

slight improvement:shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> So Criminal have you tried the new drivers cause im itchin for a upgrade from 7 months of running 8.5 drivers.



UPDATE: Maximum disappointment! _It wouldn't install_  I've now gone back to the 8.11 RC2 as this was the set I managed to get 9606 with - hopefully I'll be able to break that score.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 7, 2008)

James1991 said:


> with 8.11 it didn't even get to the desktop and it bluescreened. with these beta's the desktop shows until catalyst loads then it bluescreens.
> 
> slight improvement:shadedshu



Had the same problem. Apparently a few people on these forums have 8.11 working for crossfire but I still can't get it to work. And, did you try not installing catalyst and just the display drivers?


When are the 8.12 drivers expected to be out of beta? I'm going to try my hardest to use the new drivers if I can get them to work with my crossfire once they get out of the beta stage.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if it's the end of the 2nd week of December, but as this is meant to be an important release I wouldn't be surprised if it'll be towards the end of December.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 7, 2008)

I almost want to try these with GTA 4 and see if it fixes the occasional missing texture, and skip when it loads new textures.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> Had the same problem. Apparently a few people on these forums have 8.11 working for crossfire but I still can't get it to work. And, did you try not installing catalyst and just the display drivers?
> 
> 
> When are the 8.12 drivers expected to be out of beta? I'm going to try my hardest to use the new drivers if I can get them to work with my crossfire once they get out of the beta stage.



My 4850 crossfire with modded BIOS have worked with every Catalyst version I've tried... 8.10-8.12 RC3.

I head the official release date is Dec 10 for 8.12... but that could change.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 7, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My 4850 crossfire with modded BIOS have worked with every Catalyst version I've tried... 8.10-8.12 RC3.
> 
> I head the official release date is Dec 10 for 8.12... but that could change.



Ya but then other people like me, and a few others have blue screens the moment after windows loads up. I made a topic about it. Until I find a solution I'm a little mad that the new drivers don't work for me.


----------



## James1991 (Dec 8, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> Had the same problem. Apparently a few people on these forums have 8.11 working for crossfire but I still can't get it to work. And, did you try not installing catalyst and just the display drivers?
> 
> 
> When are the 8.12 drivers expected to be out of beta? I'm going to try my hardest to use the new drivers if I can get them to work with my crossfire once they get out of the beta stage.



i didnt try just the drivers. i will wait for the real ones now. they shouldnt be far away


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 8, 2008)

Drizzt5 said:


> Ya but then other people like me, and a few others have blue screens the moment after windows loads up. I made a topic about it. Until I find a solution I'm a little mad that the new drivers don't work for me.



I know someone from another forum who was having the same problem. Eventually he just RAMd the cards and his new pair are working perfectly. Have yo considered sending them back?


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 8, 2008)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know someone from another forum who was having the same problem. Eventually he just RAMd the cards and his new pair are working perfectly. Have yo considered sending them back?



Both cards stock heat sinks have been cut in half, both cards have after market coolers, one card was pencil modded.

In short... no.


----------



## my-id (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi
Special Thanks to AMD-ATI for this new Driver
I have some problem with NFS UnderCOver and fps drops to 8-15 
I saw tests show AMD CPU have slower on this title than Intel
I install this new driver (8.12 beta) and now I'm happy because it improved well!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I Used:
XP x86 (AMD 8.12 beta)
AMD FUSION Beta
FRAPS 2.9.6
AMD OverDrive 2.14
NFS U


----------

